# Do rescue's do follow up visits?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim, we don't have a problem with Dog runs as long as the dogs aren't in it 24/7, yes we do follow ups and in our contracts it states we can take the dog back at any given time if the contract isn't followed.... Our biggest peeve is staking a dog out 24/7 and right now we are watching a home that is doing this, so it looks like tomorrow I will be going to take the dog back.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How does that go, taking a dog back? Good for you, staking 24/7 is just awful. Not the life for a golden retriever  But just how does that process work, taking a dog back?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> How does that go, taking a dog back? Good for you, staking 24/7 is just awful. Not the life for a golden retriever  But just how does that process work, taking a dog back?


I was getting ready to ask this question. I don't think that i'd want to be that person.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

The rescue we got Jazz (and Max before him) from does a follow-up phone call, not a home visit. As previous adopters we didn't have to have an initial home visit, either. We also get a form to update every year.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Unless something is brought to our attention we do not do any kind of follow up once the dog is placed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is not done in a lightly way..... We have phoned these people several times and the keep doing it..... mind you its staked inside a fence....... It states in our contracts the do's and don'ts and we have the right at *any time *to go get the dog.... We always have a police escort with the contract, showing.....Sad thing is most people dont care if we take them....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

YGRR does unannounced visits for the first year. If they dont like what they see....The Golden comes back with them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is terrible that anyone would stake a dog outside like that. I hope you will be able to take the dog back and find a worthy home for him. Hopefully he wont be to traumitized. Good luck...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> YGRR does unannounced visits for the first year. If they dont like what they see....The Golden comes back with them.


I think this is why YGRR and HBGRR are two of the most respected rescues in the country. There are many great rescues but no matter what part of the country I am in, when you talk rescue with someone, the first ones to come up outside of their own state is YGRR and HBGRR. That is saying something.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Kim, we don't have a problem with Dog runs as long as the dogs aren't in it 24/7, yes we do follow ups and in our contracts it states we can take the dog back at any given time if the contract isn't followed.... Our biggest peeve is staking a dog out 24/7 and right now we are watching a home that is doing this, so it looks like tomorrow I will be going to take the dog back.


How did it go? Did you have to get the dog back? Where is the dog now?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jen said:


> How did it go? Did you have to get the dog back? Where is the dog now?


Yes the dog was taken and needed to have some vet care done , He has since be adopted out and is in a great home.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good that you got him back, bad that the first family wasn't taking care of him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad you were able to get the dog back and he got a home that he deserved. Some people just make me sick.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We have volunteers who do all of our follow-ups. If there is anything that doesn't feel right we will do a follow up visit. So far we've not had to take a dog back. We do follow up visits mainly to help the dog work out with the family - we want families to see us as a resource, not as a scary agency that wants to grab their dog. It helps to keep the dialogue open. We also will call vets to be sure whatever we recommended medically was done.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

We have never had a follow up since rescuing Sampson. I assume it is because the rescue is in Golden, Co, about 120 miles from here. That plus the fact that I e-mailed them so much with updates, pics, etc. I am pretty sure they are confident knowing Sammy is in a good home. I have no idea though if they do routine follow ups on a local level.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I usually don't, but sometimes I will if I am driving by...


----------

